# Wii U : Animal Crossing Plaza



## Boccages (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow ! I'm awash with joy ! You can download the Animal Crossing Plaza on Wii U (with New Leaf social tools for sharing screenshots and comments) from the Wii U Nintendo eShop today. It's a Wara Wara Plaza hybrid for Animal Crossing : New Leaf fans ! Wow 

The graphics looked gorgeous and glorious ! I can't wait for Animal Crossing Wii U in HD bonanza !

*Animal Crossing Plaza*: A new application on Wii U for Animal Crossing fans is now available for download for free in the Nintendo eShop. The service will run through the end of 2014, and allows Animal Crossing fans from around the world to meet, interact and exchange information through the Animal Crossing Miiverse community. Players can import images they took in Animal Crossing: New Leaf for Nintendo 3DS, custom design QR Code patterns via their SD cards and organize them in albums. Players also can post messages to Miiverse with those images. The QR Code patterns posted can also be directly scanned and used in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. Players can select their favorite animal in the Animal Crossing Plaza to post about those specific animals or view posts only about them. If players want to see more posts, they can jump directly to the Animal Crossing series Miiverse community from Animal Crossing Plaza.


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 7, 2013)

Seriously? Ooooo....I need to get dressed and go in the house to boot up my WiiU 

He said that the service was only going to be available until the end of 2014...he really didn't say anything about whether there was going to be an AC released for the WiiU at that time.


----------



## Boccages (Aug 7, 2013)

For people that have still not bought a Wii U right now, this might be the missing incentive


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you for the pictures. THIS LOOKS AMAZING!
I can't wait to use my Wii U now.


----------



## chronic (Aug 7, 2013)

32114 1west


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 7, 2013)

montymonkey said:


> omg I just looked up the price for a wii u
> 
> lol nope



lol pretty much this. I paid the price of that +$100 for a PS4 preorder. 

As much as this makes me wish I had a Wii U, at this point in time it's just still not enough incentive for me to run out and buy one.


----------



## Boccages (Aug 7, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> lol pretty much this. I paid the price of that +$100 for a PS4 preorder.
> 
> As much as this makes me wish I had a Wii U, at this point in time it's just still not enough incentive for me to run out and buy one.



Well I'd rather play with a console that has Injustice Gods Among Us, The Legend of Zelda : the Wind Waker HD, The Wonderful 101, Assassin's Creed 3 & 4, Wonderful 101, Rayman Legends, Sonic Lost World, Pikmin 3, Zombie U, Tekken, eventually Mario Kart 8 & Super Smash Bros. Wii U and ANIMAL CROSSING PLAZA than a console that costs more and has less than stellar games at launch.


----------



## fletnez (Aug 7, 2013)

This makes me think about how an Animal Crossing game is going to look like on the WiiU and the further capabilities that it will have.


----------



## taylalatbh (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh my days. That looks so good! I just need a Wii U now -.-


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 7, 2013)

While it certainly looks interesting, it's far from enough to push me into picking up a Wii U. The graphics do look really nice, and it's making me look forward to seeing what an Animal Crossing Wii U game would look like, but for now, I guess it's a pass from me.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 7, 2013)

I know eventually I'm going to have to get a Wii U sooner or later... Nintendo seems to always suck me back in!

The plaza looks so beautiful.


----------



## Megan. (Aug 7, 2013)

It's not enough to make me run off and buy a Wii U, but it looks pretty nice. I'm rather jealous. :3​


----------



## Boccages (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm downloading the app onto my Wii U now  I'll let you guys know


----------



## Solar (Aug 7, 2013)

What if this is a tease for AC Wii U since it's only available until the end of 2014! And I can't find it...How are you downloading it?

EDIT NVM found it!


----------



## Boccages (Aug 7, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> What if this is a tease for AC Wii U since it's only available until the end of 2014! And I can't find it...How are you downloading it?



In the Nintendo eShop.

It certainly is a tease. That's exactly what Nintendo needed to do to attract attention on the Wii U. This service will most likely be morphed into something else when AC Wii U comes out.


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 7, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Well I'd rather play with a console that has Injustice Gods Among Us, The Legend of Zelda : the Wind Waker HD, The Wonderful 101, Assassin's Creed 3 & 4, Wonderful 101, Rayman Legends, Sonic Lost World, Pikmin 3, Zombie U, Tekken, eventually Mario Kart 8 & Super Smash Bros. Wii U and ANIMAL CROSSING PLAZA than a console that costs more and has less than stellar games at launch.



I already have an Xbox for Assassin's Creed.  Not at all interested in the other titles you listed except perhaps Wind Waker, and even then it's only a passing interest since I have the GC copy and a Wii. 

I always thought it was a bit stupid to port things like AC and Mass Effect to the Wii U - especially Mass Effect 3 - because the people who will be interested to play it will already have played it, considering it came out nearly a year before the Wii U was released. I also particularly like the 80 people online at a time snapshot for COD:Black Ops 2 on the Wii U... compared to thousands on the other platforms lol. But maybe that's a discussion for another thread...

Really it's just down to personal interests. The Wii U just has nothing that appeals to me at the moment.


----------



## BCBoo (Aug 7, 2013)

The first thing I'm doing when I get home is downloading this, it looks amazing


----------



## Bubble Pop (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh my God, this looks gorgeous, I can really imagine a WiiU AC game after seeing this, I'm even more excited to get a WiiU at the end of the month for my birthday now >_<


----------



## Solar (Aug 7, 2013)

This plaza makes me so happy. IDK why it just does


----------



## Boccages (Aug 7, 2013)

It's great, you can post about certain characters by choosing them on the Plaza. You can also edit your Mii profile to include your Dream suite code and your favorite character...


----------



## Bingarat (Aug 7, 2013)

I've been debating about getting wii u and now this makes it very tempting. Just concerned about it only lasting until end of this year.


----------



## Boccages (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh don't worry. This is just until they renew and kick it into high gear with AC Wii U.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 7, 2013)

This isn't going to make me buy the Wii U, considering I already own a PS3 and I'm willing to bet my family will buy a PS4 for Uncharted 4(if it comes out). Besides, it's a lot of money for something that doesn't have many games I'm interested in. If an AC is released on it, however, I might buy it.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm glad I wasted all my money on the WiiU, because I have faith in Nintendo! Going to download it now.


----------



## Solar (Aug 7, 2013)

It lasts until the end of 2014....

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/08...-leaf-to-get-its-own-miiverse-community-plaza


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow that looks nice!
That sucks..
My mom refuses to buy a Wii U.. :/


----------



## LVXIII (Aug 7, 2013)

*Joygasms* OMFG YES! I am so getting my WiiU online for this!


----------



## Fame (Aug 7, 2013)

looks good, but im still not buying a wii u until they announce ac for it and give us a date so i dont buy it 2 years in advance like i did with my 3ds lol


----------



## Solar (Aug 7, 2013)

LOL I don't buy my systems just for AC. I buy them for ALL of the system's games. Anyway, this AC Plaza and Miiverse community gives me so much joy I can't even...


----------



## Doubleuman (Aug 7, 2013)

Woah, I didn't know this! *boots up WiiU*


----------



## modernreptile (Aug 7, 2013)

Aww, that looks like fun! Time to start saving up my pennies for a Wii U


----------



## BCBoo (Aug 7, 2013)

This is amazing, it looks so gorgeous on screen. I've been zooming around the screen like a kid in a candy shop


----------



## Solar (Aug 7, 2013)

BCBoo said:


> This is amazing, it looks so gorgeous on screen. I've been zooming around the screen like a kid in a candy shop



Right?? I love it!!


----------



## amartini (Aug 7, 2013)

This is super neat! I need to download it when I get home. I wish there was a way to convince villagers in the plaza to move into your town...


----------



## BCBoo (Aug 7, 2013)

amartini said:


> This is super neat! I need to download it when I get home. I wish there was a way to convince villagers in the plaza to move into your town...



That would be awesome. I was whizzing around going "I want you to move in, I want you to move in"


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 7, 2013)

Downloading this later!


----------



## Mike! (Aug 7, 2013)

So excited to see this today! Unfortunately I'm away from home until tomorrow evening, but it's going to be one of the first things I do when I get back!


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 7, 2013)

montymonkey said:


> omg I just looked up the price for a wii u
> 
> lol nope



Lmao this


----------



## Saphy (Aug 7, 2013)

While it certainly is interesting, it's not enough to make me purchase a Wii U right now.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 7, 2013)

Saphy said:


> While it certainly is interesting, it's not enough to make me purchase a Wii U right now.



^This basically sums it up.


----------



## chriss (Aug 7, 2013)

That looks so cool! Wish I had a WiiU q_q


----------



## Mario. (Aug 7, 2013)

I really hope i can get a Wii U for christmas this year


----------



## Sakura0901 (Aug 7, 2013)

So glad I got my wii U on a discount  downloading this tomorrow!!!


----------



## NickAe (Aug 7, 2013)

What sense is it to make this a part of the Wii U?  It's not even a good idea.  I mean...yep, Nintendo is just like Apple when it comes to getting all these extra little gimmicky things to "fully-utilize" their games, such as Gamecube-GBA chord for Zelda - Four Swords...or the e-Reader for anything.  

I'm not buying the Wii U for anything, including any new version of AC.  I think it's a flawed machine, and there's no reason the Wii-U's controller couldn't also be the 3DS, but that's just my opinion.  Only the sales of the Wii U can prove me wrong.


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 7, 2013)

I like my Wii u, although I really do not have a lot of time to play it.  I absolutely love the off-TV play feature that allows everyone else to watch TV while I play a game.  I also love that the Wii u controller can be used to control the TV.  Sure, it has its weaknesses, but so does every other piece of electronics that can be bought.  What one person considers weakness, others consider strength.  An example, a lot of others do not like the line up of games for the Nintendo systems.  Personally, however, I despise the style of the games from every other system, preferring those released by Nintendo.

It all boils down to personal opinion.


----------



## Solar (Aug 7, 2013)

OMG, I could just spend hours upon hours watching the villagers talk, posting and looking at Miiverse, and uploading photos. This is the best software I have for my Wii U. LOL *I LOVE IT*


----------



## peenoliabbb2 (Aug 8, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> He said that the service was only going to be available until the end of 2014...he really didn't say anything about whether there was going to be an AC released for the WiiU at that time.


Probably because that's when 3DS players will be able to access Miiverse via system update.

Been hearing reports that Nintendo will distribute the 3DS Miiverse update by the end of this year.


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 8, 2013)

peenoliabbb2 said:


> Probably because that's when 3DS players will be able to access Miiverse via system update.
> 
> Been hearing reports that Nintendo will distribute the 3DS Miiverse update by the end of this year.



That may be, but this year isn't 2014. Unless the 3ds mii verse got delayed somehow.


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 8, 2013)

That is awesome. It would be great to be able to talk to all the different villagers .


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 8, 2013)

darkfire25 said:


> That is awesome. It would be great to be able to talk to all the different villagers .



It's not like you are talking to them.  Basically what the plaza exists to do is link to the mii verse community for AC.  By clicking on each animal, you can post something specific about them in the community.  It is fun to watch them wander around your screen.  When you fill out your profile with your town and character name, the townies say something like "hey, i saw you looking at me Dawn." 

The bulletin board is a link to any news for Animal Crossing.


----------



## Sean4 (Aug 8, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> For people that have still not bought a Wii U right now, this might be the missing incentive



I was thinking of this, but i'm not rich so I'll probably wait for a long time for the price to go down just a bit.. PLus really if all WII U AC offers is just better graphics and obviously wii controlled gameplay i'm not sure that'd be worth putting my ACNL for my 3DS down.. They have to offer something new, or improved. Very beautiful graphics though, i'm very interested in buying the system for other games at least.


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 8, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> It's not like you are talking to them.  Basically what the plaza exists to do is link to the mii verse community for AC.  By clicking on each animal, you can post something specific about them in the community.  It is fun to watch them wander around your screen.  When you fill out your profile with your town and character name, the townies say something like "hey, i saw you looking at me Dawn."
> 
> The bulletin board is a link to any news for Animal Crossing.


Oh, in that case, this isn't really as cool as I thought. Kinda neat though I suppose.


----------



## ThatACfan (Aug 8, 2013)

montymonkey said:


> omg I just looked up the price for a wii u
> 
> lol nope



This. If an actual full animal crossing game comes out for it i'l consider it. otherwise I'b going to pass I'd rather buy one of the other next gen consoles.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Aug 8, 2013)

What! The other consoles are like double the price of a WiiU... You can get a basic model for the same price as a 3DS XL on Shopto.net...


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 8, 2013)

Still not going to buy one, but it looks nice.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 8, 2013)

I wish they used the hourly music for each hour instead of the same music over and over. ;_;


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 8, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Well I'd rather play with a console that has Injustice Gods Among Us, The Legend of Zelda : the Wind Waker HD, The Wonderful 101, Assassin's Creed 3 & 4, Wonderful 101, Rayman Legends, Sonic Lost World, Pikmin 3, Zombie U, Tekken, eventually Mario Kart 8 & Super Smash Bros. Wii U and ANIMAL CROSSING PLAZA than a console that costs more and has less than stellar games at launch.



The only game I care about is Smash Brothers and we will also get that on the 3DS. A lot of the games you listed will also be available on other consoles... Animal Crossing Plaza looks cute enought, but is not even a real game because I have the real thing here on my 3DS. The PS4 and XboxOne are just as fine as the WiiU, so please stop flaming. It's just a matter of personal taste!


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 8, 2013)

I normally don't applaud good graphics, but I really like this. I'd never get a Wii U for it, though. I much prefer handhelds now-a-days.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 8, 2013)

I got it thinking that it'd get boring after a couple of minutes, but I absolutely love it! There's a spot to share your dream code as well, so people can come visit your town! You can even talk to people about a specific villager, so if you think you're the only one on this site that likes a particular villager, you can go to the plaza and start talking to other people who love that villager too!

Loving the Egbert fan base!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 8, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I got it thinking that it'd get boring after a couple of minutes, but I absolutely love it! There's a spot to share your dream code as well, so people can come visit your town! You can even talk to people about a specific villager, so if you think you're the only one on this site that likes a particular villager, you can go to the plaza and start talking to other people who love that villager too!
> 
> Loving the Egbert fan base!


I agree! I spent like 15-30 minutes looking around and reading the funny things animals said. 

How come people would rather buy the other next-gen consoles? They are like money-stealers. I'd rather stick to the Xbox 360 that I barely use, lol. Not offending other Microsoft or Sony fans though.


----------



## Solar (Aug 8, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I got it thinking that it'd get boring after a couple of minutes, but I absolutely love it! There's a spot to share your dream code as well, so people can come visit your town! You can even talk to people about a specific villager, so if you think you're the only one on this site that likes a particular villager, you can go to the plaza and start talking to other people who love that villager too!
> 
> Loving the Egbert fan base!



I know!! I just think its amazing how much time I've already spent on it lol. I like looking at every villagers different fanbase!! I like seeing other people's picture as well. I've been chatting a lot through Miiverse just because of this app!!


----------



## DBarbs (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm positive someone already mentioned this but... Surely Nintendo didn't create those gorgeous HD models of the villagers JUST for the plaza. I'd say those characters are exactly what the ones in Animal Crossing for Wii U will look like. I'm gonna go ahead and say that Nintendo will announce AC for Wii U at E3 2014, and release the game VERY soon after. Probably early 2015. They wanted to hint something towards us without getting people overly-hyped.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 8, 2013)

DBarbs said:


> I'm positive someone already mentioned this but... Surely Nintendo didn't create those gorgeous HD models of the villagers JUST for the plaza. I'd say those characters are exactly what the ones in Animal Crossing for Wii U will look like. I'm gonna go ahead and say that Nintendo will announce AC for Wii U at E3 2014, and release the game VERY soon after. Probably early 2015. They wanted to hint something towards us without getting people overly-hyped.


I don't think early 2015... You know how long New Leaf took for us :c That was long.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 8, 2013)

DBarbs said:


> I'm positive someone already mentioned this but... Surely Nintendo didn't create those gorgeous HD models of the villagers JUST for the plaza. I'd say those characters are exactly what the ones in Animal Crossing for Wii U will look like. I'm gonna go ahead and say that Nintendo will announce AC for Wii U at E3 2014, and release the game VERY soon after. Probably early 2015. They wanted to hint something towards us without getting people overly-hyped.



Early 2015? More like 2017. It took 3 years between announcement and release for New Leaf. It could be the same amount of time for the Wii U, because of it's superior graphics.


----------



## Solar (Aug 8, 2013)

Just because New Leaf took this long, doesn't mean this one will. Why else would they only let the plaza stay until the end of 2014.


----------



## Boccages (Aug 10, 2013)

Walker said:


> Early 2015? More like 2017. It took 3 years between announcement and release for New Leaf. It could be the same amount of time for the Wii U, because of it's superior graphics.



It all depends on the number of new features they want to add to the game and the number of people they put on the project. AC:NL has a lot more new features than WW or CL had when they came out. I think that second to Zelda, Mario Kart and Super Smash Bros., Animal Crossing might be the most lucrative IP for Nintendo. Let's see what happens. We will find soon enough.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 10, 2013)

uuggggh.
i never wanted a wii u but now that they are apparently creating a new animal crossing game for wii u i might have to get it... ._.
but i don't really want to get this really expensive gaming console thing just to play animal crossing.

eh, well, atleast i have a few years before i have to decide whether to buy a wii u or not. :3


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 10, 2013)

Gosh, I really wish I had the money for a Wii U now. Those graphics look positively stunning.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 10, 2013)

idiotcurl said:


> Gosh, I really wish I had the money for a Wii U now. Those graphics look positively stunning.



that's what i was thinking!

they will probably be even _more_ glorious on the actual wii u game.. o_o


----------



## Boccages (Aug 10, 2013)

Well. To be honest. Animal Crossing Plaza by itself is no reason sufficient enough to warrant the purchase of a Wii U. But the console offers great games and the promise of even greater things to come on a short term basis (Wonderful 101, Wind Waker HD, Assassin's Creed IV, Rayman Legends, Sonic Lost World, Super Mario 3D World, etc.)


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 10, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Well. To be honest. Animal Crossing Plaza by itself is no reason sufficient enough to warrant the purchase of a Wii U. But the console offers great games and the promise of even greater things to come on a short term basis (Wonderful 101, Wind Waker HD, Assassin's Creed IV, Rayman Legends, Sonic Lost World, Super Mario 3D World, etc.)



i totally wouldn't buy it just for AC Plaza, but if a Wii U Animal Crossing is released, i will definitely consider it. the thing is, i'm not much of a gamer.. like, AT ALL, so the promise of amazing games isn't going to a major factor in my decision. :\


----------



## Boccages (Aug 10, 2013)

Who's using the Plaza yet ?


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 10, 2013)

I downloaded it this morning. It's nice, but I don't see myself using it very often. It's cute at best.

Are my eyes bad, or are there villagers missing from the plaza? I zoomed and scrolled for twenty minutes looking for Ricky and I couldn't find him. I haven't loaded the app since this morning, so I don't know if the villagers change each time.


----------



## Christopher Fritz (Aug 10, 2013)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> Are my eyes bad, or are there villagers missing from the plaza? I zoomed and scrolled for twenty minutes looking for Ricky and I couldn't find him. I haven't loaded the app since this morning, so I don't know if the villagers change each time.



They do change each time.


----------



## Boccages (Aug 20, 2013)

Sometimes its great to share some in-game quotes from certain characters with the Mii community.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 20, 2013)

I love that application. It's just great to look at what other people post about villagers. Especially when they put pictures transferred through the SD card. People come up with very entertaining quotes and one-liners.


----------

